
Show HN: Particle Simulation with OpenGL compute shader – 8M particles - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Partikel_accelleration_on_GPU
======
__mp
Nice! It's a bit unfortunate that OSX doesn't support OpenGL 4.3 which is
needed for this project. It currently only supports OpenGl 4.1. I'm currently
toying around with a similiar project where I would have enjoyed to try out
compute shaders.

~~~
melling
From what I've read, you can get pretty good performance on an iPad Pro.
Here's 8M pixels:

[http://flexmonkey.blogspot.com/2015/11/a-first-look-at-
metal...](http://flexmonkey.blogspot.com/2015/11/a-first-look-at-metal-
performance-on.html)

The author provides the source. Portable to the Mac?

[https://github.com/FlexMonkey/ParticleLab](https://github.com/FlexMonkey/ParticleLab)

~~~
__mp
It's an XCode project: I'm pretty sure it works on Mac. However the code uses
Metal, which does not have a C/C++ API. I'll wait for Vulkan to be available
on Mac.

------
EllipticCurve
If you like it, I will record and post a video of it this evening.

~~~
EllipticCurve
There you go :)

[https://vimeo.com/151682787](https://vimeo.com/151682787)

------
EllipticCurve
All right, here is a small video of the simulation:

[https://vimeo.com/151682787](https://vimeo.com/151682787)

But after all this recording, converting and uploading, the quality is a bit
down... If you like it and have the necessary hardware, I would recommend to
just run it yourself. Looks a lot better :)

------
JoshuaJB
"In the future, we are committed to bringing it to other platforms, starting
with Linux..."

Nice to see a change of heart.

~~~
EllipticCurve
It kind of is Linux ;)

------
prezjordan
What are some cool snippets of code in this repo? I realize A) that's a loaded
question and B) it's all very cool. Just curious if any readers have come
across any "Whoa that's cool" parts of the codebase.

~~~
EllipticCurve
I won't know, if you find some^^

I consider myself as decent (but not genius) programmer and you might find
some cool code snippets, but probably not in this project ;)

For me this was more about the endresult and getting compute shader to work.
Never considered publishing it really...

------
jheriko
a video would be cool. nobody is going to bother to get the code and build it,
especially in the state its in.

i'm not really sure what this proves beyond the power of the hardware. there
are no clever tricks here that i can see beyond 'keeping it simple' but even
then... its not so simple as it could be either.

~~~
EllipticCurve
Yes, you are right, it is more like a proof of concept for myself. And as it
seems, there are people (similar thread on Reddit), for whom it might help.

Just wanted to share, as there were not too many working projects out there
with compute shaders. And it would have helped me :)

~~~
jheriko
ok, that makes some sense. it can be hard to find resources if you are looking
for tutorials, examples or guides rather than specifications... not just for
this but in general.

the trick imo is to learn not to require those things... which you seem to
have managed. but you are right that its a lot easier not to have to work
stuff out from the basics. :)

------
reacweb
How long before a nodejs based on chakraCore ?

~~~
cjbprime
Already exists:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/node](https://github.com/Microsoft/node)

~~~
baldfat
How long till the 2nd one exist?

